# Homepage immer zentrieren, mit Frames?



## BenzBoy (29. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

ich hab schon ein bißchen durchs Web gegoogelt, aber bin leider nicht richtig fündig geworden. Vielleicht fehlt's auch einfach daran, daß ich nicht die richtigen Suchbegriffe kenne.

Ich möchte im Grunde ein Design wie im Anhang hinkriegen. Das Weiße stellt dabei die eigentliche Homepage dar, die selber in Frames unterteilt ist. Das Ganze soll immer zentriert (horizontal und vertikal) angezeigt werden, egal welche Auflösung verwendet wird. Der schwarze Rand soll also je nach Auflösung größer oder kleiner werden.

Mein erster Gedanke war, das auch über Frames zu realisieren. Allerdings müßte ich dazu eine ganze Anzahl von "nutzlosen" Frames rundherum produzieren, was nicht wirklich elegant ist. Gibt's dafür ne einfache Möglichkeit den Inhalt zentriert wiederzugeben?

LG
BenzBoy


----------



## heykihey (29. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

Du kannst im Prinzip Tabellen verwenden, die immer ineinander liegen. Am Ende kannst Du di äußerste Tabelle mit dem Attribut *align=center* oder mit <div> immer in der Mitte der Seite darstellen. Egal ob die Seite groß oder klein ist, wird die Tabelle und die anderen inneren Tabellen werden dann in der Mitte stehen

Gruß


----------



## kle-ben (30. Oktober 2004)

Hi und erstmal herzlich wilkommen.
Also wenn du schon mit Frames arbeites, und dir nicht die mühe machen willst, alles in Tabellenzu  setzen,dann solltest du ein iframe nehmen.

<div align="center">
<iframe border="0"  frameborder=0px scrolling="auto" src="#.html" height="300" width="500"></iframe>
</div>

Und da kannst dan deine Deite reinladen.
Gruß Benny


----------



## BenzBoy (31. Oktober 2004)

Das mit dem IFrame klappt schon sehr schön, danke! Gibt's ne Möglichkeit den auch horizontal zu zentrieren?


----------



## CodAv (31. Oktober 2004)

Gibt es:


```
<html>
  <head>
  <title>Titel</title>
  <style type="text/css">
  
  html, body { height: 100%; } /* BODY und HTML min. auf Canvas-Höhe! */
  
  </style>
  <body>
  <table cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" border="0" style="height: 100%; width: 100%">
    <tr>
  	<td align="center" valign="middle">
  	  <iframe src="frameset.html" style="height: 480px; width: 640px;">
  	</td>
    </tr>
  </table>
  </body>
  </html>
```
 
  Höhe und Breite des IFRAMEs sind Beispiele, einfach nach belieben ersetzen!


----------



## BenzBoy (31. Oktober 2004)

Edit: Nochmal Danke! ^^


----------

